# Kubota RTV900



## 4hogans (Dec 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is using a 900 Kubota RV with a Meyer plow with electric up and down and hydraulic tilt??? Real ? is can you apply down pressure to blade for back dragging snow from in front of garage doors and tight places? I have found one with this set up good for the money but am looking to replace a cab less utility tractor with a heated cab. I really need to be able to back drag from doors etc. or it would not be much good. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Fab up a back drag edge for it. Wouldn't that work for you?


----------



## 4hogans (Dec 25, 2012)

I suppose it would. I do not have one on my John Deere, but do not need it because it is hydraulic and I just raise the tires off of the ground and have no problem back dragging. I really did not want to have to fabricate one for this unit. Hoping to hear from someone who has this setup to see if it works.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Why not just put a 3 point hitch on the the back of the rtv and use a box blade with uhmw side edges. That combined with a boss v would be amazing.


----------



## 4hogans (Dec 25, 2012)

I got to use this Curtis plow twice in the last 2 weeks with two 12 inch snows. Was amazed at the power and traction this machine has. Very rarely slipped the tires even in the 2nd one which was extremely wet. My only problem is just as I had expected it to be with no ability to back drag. I did fab up a back drag blade but without much success. I have about decided on a power v blade by Boss. I really hate to have to purchase a 3 point as I will not have much use for it beyond the snow plowing.

Thanks for the reply. This is a great site.


----------

